
Fusion Garage says JooJoo tablet is on track for Feb launch - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=56641
======
ivankirigin
Who the hell would buy this with the announcement of the iPad?

~~~
geuis
I don't know what was going on behind the scenes with Arrington and these
guys, but it makes me wonder if Michael decided to pull out of the
(supposedly) promised investments and such as the details of the iPad came out
over the last few months.

The main reasoning behind this hypothesis is that building a tablet isn't
easy. Especially trying to get the software and hardware working well together
and selling at an affordable price is very hard. Alex Lindsay(TWiT,
PixelCorps) talks often about this. Several years ago he went through the
entire process of consulting with hardware manufacturers, designers, and
software development firms to make a tablet. He eventually gave it up because
it didn't seem feasible at the time to make the kind of device he wanted.

(Alex, if you happen to be reading this I hope I got the story right.)

